# Best Sippy Cup for Breastfed Baby



## mscoffee77 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi, I'd like to introduce a sippy cup to our almost 7 month old son. What brand is best for a breastfed baby? He hasn't drank from a bottle before so taking liquid from something other than the boob will be completely new for him. Thanks in advance


----------



## Valerieg (May 13, 2007)

We've had great success with the Take n Toss sippy cup for the first cup. It lets out just enough liquid to get them interested in sucking on it. A lot of the no spill sippies require a lot of sucking and my kids just never wanted to do that. If they aren't no spill, they make a real big mess.

So far everyone I've suggested these too have had great success as well. Hopefully you do too!


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

Both my kids had trouble with the concept of having to tip the cup back - Isabelle esp. would just sit there with her mouth on it and do breast compressions







.

We found that straw cups worked best - apparently, it's a similar mechanism to nursing.

Good luck!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Avent has a soft spout sippy that my DD really liked. None of my other kids got the hang of sippy cups and we just used cups with lids and straws.


----------



## trancechylde (Apr 14, 2008)

My son had never had any kind of sippy before. One day he grabbed the box of chocolate milk I was drinking and started gulping it down from the straw









I bought him his own straw sippy and he went to work on it like an old pro. He still doesn't have the hang of normal spout sippies, but LOVES his straw.


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

The only sippy my son would use was the Born Free sippy cup. It's not a "non-spill" cup but that wasn't a problem for us. I tried the Take and Toss and the Straw Cups and my son wouldn't use either. Born Frees were the right fit for him!


----------



## Bkwyrm (Apr 18, 2005)

We used the Nuby, the one that looks more like a bottle than a cup. Since the baby would take bottles as well as breastfeeding, I think she caught on to the idea that milk would come out of this if she tipped it up.


----------



## Sophie07 (Apr 16, 2008)

We started giving my daughter a sippy cup around 7 months. She likes the Playtex First Sipster Stage 1 cup the best. It has handles and the spout is somewhat soft. She uses it independently without help. She did not like the soft spount on the Avent Magic Trainer Cup. She does okay with a straw cup.


----------

